# Best push reel mower for stripes



## 20jlr (May 30, 2018)

Looking for a push reel mower to use for my from yard. # 1 would be cut followed closely by stripes.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Mclane makes a great 17" push reel mower. HOC can be 7/16 to 2 1/2 on the standard push mower. You can get front rollers for them. STAY AWAY from the cheap Fiskars and Scott real mowers. They are junk.( my opinion having owned them. )

https://www.mclaneedgers.com/product/hand-push-reel-mower/


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Mclane makes a great 17" push reel mower. HOC can be 7/16 to 2 1/2 on the standard push mower. You can get front rollers for them. STAY AWAY from the cheap Fiskars and Scott real mowers. They are junk.( my opinion having owned them. )
> 
> https://www.mclaneedgers.com/product/hand-push-reel-mower/


I had only found this forum after getting a fiskar... I have 2k st Aug in front and 4.5k Zorro zoysia in back.

I cannot cut my Zorro any shorter than 2.25"... the turf is so dense, the fiskar just doesnt have a high enough FOC...

But I will say, I absolutely love cutting my st aug with the fiskar.. HOC 3.5" it's like a searing hot knife going through butter.

The McLane push reels are what, $600? At that price point wouldnt it just be better to go to a powered?

My concern with the McLane push, will it be heavy enough to cut Zorro or other dense turf grasses down to 1-1.5"? This grass is so tough and dense, it's crazy and I wonder how much the push mowers will float.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

The push reel Mclanes aren't heavy enough to put down stripes. I used a Mclane greens mower on Bermuda at 0.700". No issues with cutting it as long as you don't expect to go from 1.0" to 0.500" in one pass


----------

